# LEV50 Battery Specs



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i've never seen one either, but here is some info from their technical reports:

LEV50 cell
https://www.gs-yuasa.com/en/technic/vol5/pdf/05_1_021.pdf

differences
“We have developed new large sized 50 Ah lithium ion cells with specific energy of 110 Wh kg for electric vehicle (EV) applications. The cells were redesigned on the basis of advanced technologies optimized composition of lithium manganese oxide positive active material and adoption of electrolyte additive. The cells exhibit excellent performances namely, the high rate discharge capability at 6 C rate at 25 °C is 96% based on 0.2 C rate, and the retained discharge capacity is 90% after 700 cycles under the condition of D.O.D. 100% at 45 °C.”

https://www.gs-yuasa.com/en/technic/vol9/pdf/009_01_026.pdf


Please share your LEV50N datasheet so we can see what you got.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

This is the LEV50N datasheet that I found. I got it here: https://pushevs.com/2015/11/04/gs-yuasas-improved-cells-lev50-vs-lev50n/

I'm trying to figure out how much power I can pull from these batteries continuously and briefly, and how quickly I can safely charge them. I'm trying to set current limits in my inverter for both driving and regen.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

The spec sheet show around 0.6kW per kg at 25°C or a peak of 300A (6C)
But this is for a cell and not a battery pack. If you cool the battery or not will, of course, change the rating.

What kind of project are you doing?


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

I have LEV50 cells, not LEV50N. I'm trying to find the specs for the LEV50 cells. These are going in a Mercedes that I'm getting close to putting together.

How are you arriving at the 6C peak number? The sheet says 300 amps continuous. That would be 6C continuous, right?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

in the Mitsubishi applications (Imiev), the cells are air-cooled.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

boekel said:


> in the Mitsubishi applications (Imiev), the cells are air-cooled.


Yes, there was a blower in the case when I disassembled the battery pack. I set it aside and intend to reuse it. I'm still figuring out where to put the batteries and how I want to build the boxes.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

That looks more like a marketing and sales sheet. Technical test data and graphs for the lev 50 are found in the link i posted, but there is not enough difference between the two to really matter for an EV conversion with used cells--you don't know what they will do until you build and test it. It is what it is. One thing on paper, another in your garage.

Mitsub limits current to 150 Amps max in the imiev, and limits charging to 4.1 VPC max using resistive bleed as required. Normal charging current is about 10 Amps although Chademo DCQC starts at 100 Amps and ramps down as the pack fills. Yuasa says bottom limit in voltage is 2.5, but Mits shuts off the car if any cell goes below 2.75 V.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

kennybobby said:


> That looks more like a marketing and sales sheet. Technical test data and graphs for the lev 50 are found in the link i posted, but there is not enough difference between the two to really matter for an EV conversion with used cells--you don't know what they will do until you build and test it. It is what it is. One thing on paper, another in your garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsub limits current to 150 Amps max in the imiev, and limits charging to 4.1 VPC max using resistive bleed as required. Normal charging current is about 10 Amps although Chademo DCQC starts at 100 Amps and ramps down as the pack fills. Yuasa says bottom limit in voltage is 2.5, but Mits shuts off the car if any cell goes below 2.75 V.


Yeah, that's fair. They're supposedly low mileage - the pack was listed with only 20k. I guess we will just see what it does.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

https://www.gs-yuasa.com/en/technic/vol5/pdf/05_1_021.pdf

We have developed a new large-sized lithium-ion cell and its battery module for electric vehicle (EV) applications. They are based on the advanced technologies inheriting basic features from "LIM series" of large-sized lithium-ion batteries already manufactured so far ; therefore, the construction and electrode materials are similar to those of the latter series ones. These new cell and battery module have nominal capacity of 50 Ah and the specific energy is 109 Wh kg-1 and 99 Wh kg-1 for cell and battery module, respectively. This cell is capable to accept quick charge up to about 80% of state of charge (SOC) within 30 minutes at 25 ℃．The specific power of the cell is higher than or equal to 550 W kg-1 at 50% SOC at 25 ℃．Furthermore, regarding the calendar life, capacity retention of 65% is anticipated after 10 years storage at 25 ℃ from our life prediction formula. The cycle life test at 25 ℃ after 1000 cycles showed capacity retention of 85%. These battery modules will be mass-produced in 2009 by newly established joint venture "Lithium Energy Japan" through the stage of in-vehicle verification field tests in 2008.


----------

